# what are eaglemoss



## craig12 (May 9, 2016)

keep comong across eaglemoss military watches , what are they , as far as I can untangle , were they a free watch with a magazine? are they rubbish gimmiky watches , quite a few on e bay for sale


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Free watch with a magazine. They work, basic Quartz homages to military watches. Rethink....not free, paid for by the price of the mag.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Just looked them up. Yes, very rubbish.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

craig12 said:


> keep comong across eaglemoss military watches , what are they , as far as I can untangle , were they a free watch with a magazine? are they rubbish gimmiky watches , quite a few on e bay for sale


 Had a quick look on ebay and the magazine sold at £9.99 including the watch so they will not be high quality.


----------



## Hame27 (Mar 21, 2017)

They are not high quality by any means - but I did buy the cheap first edition one for 1.99 or whatever it was. Great when you need a watch you don't care about.


----------



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

At least you got a whole watch for that price of the magazine, normally work these things you get one part of 1,012 pieces for a battleship or rc vehicle!


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

They are OK for the price as basic beater watches. Seiko movements (apart from the chronographs) so should be reliable. What I like about them is the sterile dial.










Most of the collection is still available from them direct and they are currently half price, so good value at the moment.

https://shop.eaglemoss.com/military-watches


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

They even do a copy of a Vostok Amphibia , when you can have the decent quality real thing for not much money


----------

